# Guinea Fowl Thread!



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 10, 2012)

This thread is for people who would like to post picture of their guinea, ask question, or just talk about them!
I love Guineas! I incubate my Guineas eggs and sell the keets. They are so cute!
So if you have any picture or questions feel free to post!


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 10, 2012)

How many colors of guienas are there


----------



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 10, 2012)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> How many colors of guienas are there


It's something like just over 20.
Give me one minute and I will post some picture!


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 10, 2012)

dothey lay eggs? and how do they taste different than chicken eggs


----------



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are some of mine!

This is my Buff hen:










Here is my gorgeous Royal Purple Pied hen:





Here is my Slate hen:





Here is my Brown hen:





Here is my Coral Blue cock:





Here are some babies!

















Here are some closeups:


----------



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 10, 2012)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> dothey lay eggs? and how do they taste different than chicken eggs


Yes, they do lay eggs. They are seasonal layers. My lay starting somewhere in April and will stop sometime in October. They are very good layers, my hens will lay 1 egg a day everyday.
I have never eaten any guinea eggs...I always incubate all of my eggs. So can't help you there.


----------



## Shayna (Jan 10, 2012)

GuineaLady93 said:
			
		

> Here are some of mine!
> 
> This is my Buff hen:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5708_100_9708.jpg
> ...


Your close up pictures are incredible!  I have some decent guinea pics, but they are not easy to get close up pictures of.


----------



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Shayna said:
			
		

> Your close up pictures are incredible!  I have some decent guinea pics, but they are not easy to get close up pictures of.


Thanks! I hand raised mine and spend a lot of time with them. They will come to me and eat out of my hand, one of my young males was sick a few weeks ago and when I went in the pen and sat down he flew onto my leg, laid down, and closed his eyes cause he didn't feel good.
I would love to see some of yours!


----------



## Shayna (Jan 10, 2012)

GuineaLady93 said:
			
		

> Shayna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so sweet.  I hope he's feeling better, poor guy.  

Here is a couple pictures of mine.  I know I have better ones, but these were easy to find.  Some are from early fall before they were old enough to range.


----------



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Shayna said:
			
		

> GuineaLady93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww how cute! What colors do you have? I can see quite a few.


----------



## Shayna (Jan 10, 2012)

Ummm I couldn't decide so I got about 2 of everything. 
Pinto, porcelain, lavendar, pearl, royal purple, coral blue, chocolate, buff dundotte, slate, and violet.


----------



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Shayna said:
			
		

> Ummm I couldn't decide so I got about 2 of everything.
> Pinto, porcelain, lavendar, pearl, royal purple, coral blue, chocolate, buff dundotte, slate, and violet.


lol sounds like me! I am ordering 12 new colors this spring to add 8 I have!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Lothiriel (Jan 10, 2012)

Can guinea dreamers join? lol I would LOVE to have guineas. They are some of the most amazing looking poultry out there.  

GuineaLady93 and Shayna, you have beautiful birds!!


----------



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lothiriel said:
			
		

> Can guinea dreamers join? lol I would LOVE to have guineas. They are some of the most amazing looking poultry out there.
> 
> GuineaLady93 and Shayna, you have beautiful birds!!


Of course you can! Maybe one day you can get some!


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 10, 2012)

are they loud?


----------



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 11, 2012)

2seth2 said:
			
		

> are they loud?


They can be at times. A lot of people will tell you the they make noise ALL the time, that's just not true.
The young hens will make the most noise when they are maturing and through their first year or so.
Usually when they make a lot of noise it's because something is wrong. (or they think something is _wrong_) Like if they were to see something in the yard that is not usually there, like a care pulling up, or a strange dog in the yard, they will go crazy over that.


----------

